# What does the inside of your commercial truck look like?



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

What does the inside of your plow truck look like or consist of? 

My truck is basically an auto shop in the back seat (tools, chemicals, rags, fluids). Front has a bigger center console with wires to the strobes and CB running wild!


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Right now it looks like a pig pen :-( I need to clean it out and put my tools away from helping my brother in law with is truck.

I love my Z


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

BOSS LAWN;1408626 said:


> What does the inside of your plow truck look like or consist of?
> 
> My truck is basically an auto shop in the back seat (tools, chemicals, rags, fluids). Front has a bigger center console with wires to the strobes and CB running wild!


Tools...Chemicals.....Fluids.....Not a Good idea to be riding around with all that in the cab......I was in a Pretty bad accident a few years back...I was Knocked-out by a Socket wrench from the Tool box behind the Passenger seat.....


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

*Cab Over Rig*

Not my personal truck but what I am running all winter. I hate having a messy truck, it drives me insane when I have to move stuff around just to sit or have a passenger. Inside is pretty simple and the toolbox on the back stores all the junk and tools...out of sight out of mind.

Boss controller on the door
Saltdogg controller tucked beside drivers seat
Rotator beacon plug into sig lighter, haha...nothing fancy here.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

During the winter i pretty much just give up! I drive A Big crew cab like the one in my sig. 
Some nights i end up sleeping in the back seat for MINI naps, during big storms when i start seeing "pink pandas" Usually after plowing for 36-48 hours straight.
So i always keep Extra cloths, jackets, Covers,a pillow, Tool "bucket" the one with the compartments, Extra plow parts, Stakes, Paperwork ETC! 

My truck is my rolling office and repair truck that happens to have a plow and liquid sprayer


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Matson Snow;1408663 said:


> Tools...Chemicals.....Fluids.....Not a Good idea to be riding around with all that in the cab......I was in a Pretty bad accident a few years back...I was Knocked-out by a Socket wrench from the Tool box behind the Passenger seat.....


This does tend to explain quite a few things.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

BOSS LAWN;1408626 said:


> What does the inside of your plow truck look like or consist of?
> 
> My truck is basically an auto shop in the back seat (tools, chemicals, rags, fluids). Front has a bigger center console with wires to the strobes and CB running wild!


You got all those trucks, lets see what they look like inside!

Here's my plow truck.  The heater doesn't work and the windshield is missing but she gets it done.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

dfd9;1408674 said:


> This does tend to explain quite a few things.


:laughing::laughing:.....Thats Funny....I have Not been right for Years......


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

dfd9;1408674 said:


> This does tend to explain quite a few things.


x2! 
Im glad YOU posted it... I was just going to keep it to myself! :laughing::laughing: 
Thats ALMOST signature worthy content right there!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

G.Landscape;1408665 said:


> Not my personal truck but what I am running all winter. I hate having a messy truck, it drives me insane when I have to move stuff around just to sit or have a passenger. Inside is pretty simple and the toolbox on the back stores all the junk and tools...out of sight out of mind.
> 
> Boss controller on the door
> Saltdogg controller tucked beside drivers seat
> Rotator beacon plug into sig lighter, haha...nothing fancy here.


That a Fuso? I drive one at my summer job for a ferry company here in MA. great truck! Hows the plow on it? We told my boss to do it but he said it would look to funny.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

jhall22guitar;1408704 said:


> That a Fuso? I drive one at my summer job for a ferry company here in MA. great truck! Hows the plow on it? We told my boss to do it but he said it would look to funny.


Yea its a Mitsubishi Fuso, and sure some people think they look funny, and I have had people even make fun of me for driving such an ugly truck. Personally I kinda like to look, doesn't look funny at all to me.

They are the only truck I would ever buy now for a maintenance/construction company. Fuel mileage alone is like double what our ford 1tons are getting and they handle loads just as well. Ride is a little rough but worth it.

Its great with a plow because you are looking right down over it so you can get nice and close to things unlike a normal truck where all you have are the plow markers to guide you. I am pretty sure there was a helper leaf spring added in the front to help handle the plow, but I couldn't tell you for sure, it doesn't sag at all when you lift it.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

G.Landscape;1408773 said:


> Yea its a Mitsubishi Fuso, and sure some people think they look funny, and I have had people even make fun of me for driving such an ugly truck. Personally I kinda like to look, doesn't look funny at all to me.
> 
> They are the only truck I would ever buy now for a maintenance/construction company. Fuel mileage alone is like double what our ford 1tons are getting and they handle loads just as well. Ride is a little rough but worth it.
> 
> Its great with a plow because you are looking right down over it so you can get nice and close to things unlike a normal truck where all you have are the plow markers to guide you. I am pretty sure there was a helper leaf spring added in the front to help handle the plow, but I couldn't tell you for sure, it doesn't sag at all when you lift it.


i assume its 4w?
We used to has a isuzu.. same truck cab over 2500hd. It was ok in the summer but we also had a 8ft plow on it... HATED It. since it was only 2wd. It sucked in big snows. always had to have salt in the bed...then had to worry about it freezing up on you. The only thing i really liked about it was that i had that nice panoramic view i had of sitting right on-top of the snow.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Plow man Foster;1408779 said:


> i assume its 4w?
> We used to has a isuzu.. same truck cab over 2500hd. It was ok in the summer but we also had a 8ft plow on it... HATED It. since it was only 2wd. It sucked in big snows. always had to have salt in the bed...then had to worry about it freezing up on you. The only thing i really liked about it was that i had that nice panoramic view i had of sitting right on-top of the snow.


Its only 2wd, haven't ever had issues, all of our 1tons are 2wd and they do fine. We only do commercial so we don't get it as many tight slippery conditions as some people. It's also our salt truck and has a modified salt dogg spreader that holds about 2.5 yards. Plow is a 9'-2" boss V-RT2


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I plow for a guy and thats all he has,not bad put 1000 lb in the back. They will push alot more than you thank. 

I love my Z


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

blazer2plower;1408828 said:


> I plow for a guy and thats all he has,not bad put 1000 lb in the back. They will push alot more than you thank.
> 
> I love my Z


Yeah you're right with it plowed like a MO FO if you kept the weight in it. For me i had a Dump bed so we would keep a Pallat or load of salt in the bed. But it SUCKed because we had to worry about the salt freezing up. Never thought about getting a block... But it didnt work out because our driver of that truck kept getting stuck! We were plowing subs i told him to convoy behind me but instead he wanted to pretend he was in a tank and use the WHOLE plow instead of half of it. <<that was just one instance! I think a 4wd truck is a MUST in michigan commercial lots!


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

blazer2plower;1408828 said:


> I plow for a guy and thats all he has,not bad put 1000 lb in the back. They will push alot more than you thank.
> 
> I love my Z


With our other 1tons without salters that's what we do, one of the large mafia blocks strapped down, works pretty good.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

X2 on the chemicals, tools etc. Last season I carried a 152 piece set and a bunch of stuff in a small box. Some idiot ran a red light and I swerved to avoid him and the tool box shifted, box went flying into my coffee in the cup holder, then coffee all over the radio and heater controls. Now that we have a shop, everything stays put and if we need a part it's usually 10 minutes away. The chemical part.....this year I left a bottle of diesel fuel treatment on the floor and it leaked out and I'm still kind of dizzy after a couple days ago. Can't wait to get my under bed tool box installed. All I have in there now is a jacket, towel and paperwork in a briefcase looking thing, I feel so much better when everything is nice and neat.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I drive a Fuso at the ferry company I work for in the summer (Hy-Line Cruises). It is a great truck, GREAT fuel economy. and it turns on a time. Easy to drive and comfy. More room than I ever expected! We have a 12ft dump bed on it with a lift gate. How much does your truck weigh?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Mine was the same thing. Truckcraft 12 ft dump bed. 1 ton 14,500gvw


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

That I can not tell you. I only drive for him if one of his regular guys are a no show. As for the weight it is stone.
he plows a lot of subdivisions with them. He has 6 of them. And I have ppushed 6" of wet snow with no problemsat all
I do know the heaters suck in them. Not a bad truck in northeast Indiana. 

I love my Z


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

I keep the front seat of my truck clean as a whistle. The back seat is folded up and there is a whole set of tools, jumper box, jumper cables, mapp gas torch, spare parts for spreader and plow, and I keep room for decent size cooler. Sometimes I make room for the dog back there. I keep the passenger side clean so I can toss whatever needs to be tossed over there while I am plowing (you know, cans, mcdondalds wrappers, dip cans, paper work)


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Just got a small tool box for my bed this year, and I moved all the crap that WAS behind my seat (tow straps and shackles, tool kit, extinguisher, jumper cables, extra plow fluid, etc) in there. Now all I have in the cab is my clipboard with the routes on it, a nice warm cup of coffee and some good tunes! I used to be really anal about keeping my truck clean inside and out but since I got kicked out of the fire hall I don't have a nice warm dry place to clean my truck every other day anymore so the cleanliness has suffered a bit this winter haha


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I keep my fire ext and spare parts behind the front seat. Not much room back there though. The front just has coffee and pretzels and extra controller.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

i have a tool box in the back seat on the floor with some spare parts/belts/fluids. Front has a thermos for some hot chocolate. I cant stand coffee. And a cooler with some Rockstar energy drinks


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thumbs Up


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

i love the two and a half man refrence


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

jhall22guitar;1408949 said:


> How much does your truck weigh?


Ours is a 8'10" Aluminum Box with 3' storage Box
Truck Weight is 2750lbs, 
GVRW 8600lbs


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

G.Landscape;1409652 said:


> Ours is a 8'10" Aluminum Box with 3' storage Box
> Truck Weight is 2750lbs,
> GVRW 8600lbs


Compact cars weigh more than 2750lbs. ????????????


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

all ferris;1409986 said:


> Compact cars weigh more than 2750lbs. ????????????


haha, your right, that doesn't make much sense, I will have to check that tomorrow when I am back in the office. Something doesn't add up. I know the payload is like 5500lbs


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

when i was 18 i drove a mack midliner for work. it was bigger than the fuso but the feeling looking outside is awesome, i'd love a fuso with 4x4 that would be an awesome plow truck imo


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

G.Landscape;1410010 said:


> haha, your right, that doesn't make much sense, I will have to check that tomorrow when I am back in the office. Something doesn't add up. I know the payload is like 5500lbs


That truck weights a minimum of 8000 lbs... Im curious to hear the real numbers


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Ill get the weight of the fozo tomorrow. Ill call the guy and ask him how much. And as being clean. All he ask's is take your stuff out 
when done. Keep them clean. 

I love my Z


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I may be wrong, But i believe it said 24,000 pounds inside the door of our truck, I think I am wrong though. All I know is it is up there because out bed is probably as heavy as the truck


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Triple L;1410138 said:


> That truck weights a minimum of 8000 lbs... Im curious to hear the real numbers


OK, so I was almost right except that the weights listed were for kg not lbs.

So GVWR is 8600kg or 18,960 lbs
Vehicle Weight 2750 kg or 6060 lbs
Payload is 5850 kg or 12,900 lbs 
These numbers don't include the weight of the aluminum truck body so that needs to be taken into account.

These are the numbers off the MTO Report and ownership of the truck.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

G.Landscape;1410655 said:


> OK, so I was almost right except that the weights listed were for kg not lbs.
> 
> So GVWR is 8600kg or 18,960 lbs
> Vehicle Weight 2750 kg or 6060 lbs
> ...


OK, this is my final correction. haha. GVRW is not 8600 kg that's the license category, truck is actually 8120kg or 17,900lbs. That makes payload 5370kg, still not including the box weight.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

So have you ever avtually weighed the truck to see what your payload really is?


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

Was a mess but i cleaned it out today. Nothing in the front except whats in the cup holders and clipboard. Back seat has toolbox, flashlights, fire extinguisher, triangles, etc, towel and extra sweatshirt, gloves, carhartt jacket and tire chains


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

My truck is a pig sty in the cab. A clean truck is a sign of a sick mind!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Snow Commandor;1415019 said:


> My truck is a pig sty in the cab. A clean truck is a sign of a sick mind!


I keep the front seat clean, otherwise the girlfriend wants to take her car -__-


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Snow Commandor;1415019 said:


> My truck is a pig sty in the cab. A clean truck is a sign of a sick mind!


Hmm OK......


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

....................................................


----------

